# What's the longest you've gone without getting stung?



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

What's the longest stretch of time you've gone without being stung? 
(As a beekeeper - not counting before you were into bees)

Adam


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

two years, but i'm allergic to bees. i am well protected and i pick my spots as to when i get deep into a hive. I also have a zero tolerance to pissy bees.


----------



## psisk (Jul 21, 2011)

I am allergic also and went almost a year before getting stung. I have been working my bees without gloves this year and havent bee stung yet. I dont mash as many without the gloves and in turn they dont try as hard to sting me. 

psisk


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

If I answer that question they are sure to tear me up tomorrow.

No Comment!


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, I'm not jinxing myself by answering...that's like actually telling a pitcher that he's pitching a no hitter. You just don't jinx it...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Now that I'm queen rearing, winter is the longest... but when I was a hobbiest with a couple of hives sometimes I'd go a year or two. Sometimes I'd get stung several times in one day...


----------



## gonzo (Mar 25, 2012)

lol- i've been in the beeking world for about 2.5 months and i've accumulated approx 32 stings!


----------



## Me Beeing Me (May 27, 2011)

Went a year then have been nailed 5 times in the last month or so. A few of those stings were attributable to catching a swarm barefooted and with shorts on. What an nit-wit


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

weeks not months for me since my last sting


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

During the winter two months maybe.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

From startup to first sting...about two years. Then about two months between the last few. That one on the ear yesterday was an experience! 

CC


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Two weeks now but the last one was a humdinger. She got me under my finger nail. almost made a grown man cry. I don't go in without my gloves on now. Had a stinger in the end of my glove finger yesterday.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Two and a half years. One sting.


----------



## NirvanaFan (Apr 17, 2012)

I've only been beekeeping for 3 weeks now. Haven't gotten stung yet though. *Knock on wood*


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Shoot I have had one two year spell without a sting. and that was when I was not keeping bees. I get 3 to 4 stings a year without keeping them. and it isn't from some honey bee. these are wasps and hornets. IF you can keep bees and avoid a sting for two years my hat is off to you. I got my first sting on day three. It has actually been a long time since I had a honey bee sting. I forgot how mild they are compared to the wasp or hornet. All pain was gone in minutes and no sign of any kind in 24 hours. A hornet sting is only getting started at 24 hours. Try 32 or so at once. Been their twice in my life. the same with wasps three or four times. I am a walking venom sac. a single sting to my upper lip sent me to the hospital once. It was after that I managed to go two years without a sting. That stretch ended while laying on a bunk on a camping trip. I am some sort of magnet for stinging insects.


----------



## Jaele (May 14, 2012)

New Beekeeper here.... Been stung twice since last month, but both times my fault. One sting in the finger was from a dead bee I was trying to pick up and toss out of the hive. The other sting was when I instinctively freaked out after having a girl land on my arm to check me out while I was wearing zero protective clothing. As soon as I tried to shake her off, she got me!  When I'm actually working in the bee's I wear a full suit/veil and latex gloves. That day I was chatting on the phone in the apiary..


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Just depends on how long I stay away from the hives


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Over a year. Also allergic.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

stevedc said:


> Two weeks now but the last one was a humdinger. She got me under my finger nail. almost made a grown man cry. I don't go in without my gloves on now. Had a stinger in the end of my glove finger yesterday.


been there done that ,, got one right along the side the nail ,, that hurt worse then the one next to the eye ,, as a norm I get hit about 8 or less a year ,, my daughter has Fibromyalgia ,, when you have Fibromyalgia bee sting hurt like getting hit with a big stick ,, get it on the finger and it hurts all the way to the elbow ,,


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

I would average 1 sting a year per hive. Seems that I average based on hives. Since I have 20+ now, I think I'm due for another 8 stings this year.....

Had a 3 year stretch with no stings, and ended it by dropping a box and having them attack an unprotected ankle - about 40 there. 

I'm now sensitive since I rarely get stung. I get a little flushed and nauseaus now, but it goes away quickly with benadryl, though the sting site stays hot for 12 hours. I put out the money for the epipens and carry them with me.

If I had it to do over again, I would have allowed myself to get stung more often.


----------



## isensiman (May 18, 2010)

I rearly visit my apiaries without been stung at least once, i mostly use a face veil because of my locale, the full veil is used during extraction mostly.Other than the occasional one under the nail or at the end of the finger tips,i tolerate being stung, but not repeatedly.


----------



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesteday and i was no where near the hives, go figure, my fault horse flies have been bad and i just swated the bee with horseflies on the my brain, gota remember to look everytime


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't been stung in about 30 years. 

I still remember the last one. My cousin and I were sitting by my Gramp's hives and one worker drifted over to check us out. My cousin freaked out and swatted at it with his hat, and the bee was thrown right into the leg of my shorts. I got stung on the left butt cheek.

This is only my third season with my own bees, but growing up, I helped Gramp with his bees, and later my Dad took his gear and we had them at home.

I wear a full suit and gloves when I work the bees, as I just don't like getting stung. I try to avoid it. The pain is one thing, but what I don't like are the stories of long-time beekeepers suddenly becoming allergic. I'll continue to do my best to avoid being stung.

Adam


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I get stung every time I deal with bees, only use a veil if I have to. Got stung twice today by dead bees doing a cut out from a fallen tree. So  reminds you you're alive and definitely teaches you how to handle them, even the dead ones.

Longest I've gone... the winter break and even then i've gotten hammered so lets say 2 months.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Depends upon the length of time between trips to the bee yard.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I have taken the opposite approach to Adam and ensure I get stung at least weekly year-round to try to avoid the sensitization.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> but what I don't like are the stories of long-time beekeepers suddenly becoming allergic.
> Adam


Which I don't think has anything to do w/ getting stung. You could be highly allergic to bee stings right now and not know it.

I get stung regularly and if I took the time to note how many times per day I get stung daily the average would be a certain number per beehives worked each day. Yesterday, maybe 50 or 60 times. Worked over 60 colonies, mostly w/out gloves.

Maybe you could have asked "When was the last time you were stung?".

I'm sure you enjoy your bees, Adam, but do you enjoy wearing all that gear? Not judging, just asking.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Which I don't think has anything to do w/ getting stung. ... Yesterday, maybe 50 or 60 times. Worked over 60 colonies, mostly w/out gloves.


I don't want my hands turning into my feet.
I think an allergic reaction can have something to do with successive stings. First sting, no reaction and later stings bring on the problem.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Update: 27 hours

CC


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird, You need to get stung more often and that won't happen.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I was told by a doctor that stings over time can result in you developing an allergic reaction. This was when I had gone into hock over a hornet sting. IT is nto common and only one of many reactions a person can have. More common is to have a one time reaction due to the specific location of the sting. In my case the venom reached my sinuses. this is what caused my body to react the way it did. Although I could have died due to the reaction to that one sting. I am not allergic to bees hornets or wasps. I know those three for a fact.

Then there is truly an allergic reaction that results in shock any time a person is stung. this is extremely rare. I work with a woman who is genuinely allergic to bee venom. She cannot even be in the presence of dried venom floating in the air. You could swap venom on her skin and see a drastic reaction. that is allergic to the extreme. In actuality there is no Allergic that is the same thing in every person. More accurately is to say. My reaction to a bee sting is... Even with that most of you already know your reaction from sting to sting will differ. My best wishes in never experiencing a bad one. It is scary. Never think you will do this or do that. In my case I could not dial 911 at one point. after three attempts I finally got the emergency operator and then found I could not speak. At times I could not walk or recognize the street my parents house was on. I had a short period that I thoguth I would actually stop breathing. Basically you can loose control about anything and everything. If you ever have a true life threatening reaction, you will know it. it's not just a sneeze and an itch. It is dying and you know it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Acebird said:


> Two and a half years. One sting.



You were keeping bees for 1.5 years before you joined this fourm a little over 12 months ago? 

:scratch:


----------



## avesterfelt (Jan 31, 2012)

Aside from the winter 2 months that I’m not in the hives, 2 weeks is typically all I can go. I don’t swell or even get bothered by them any more, last one was in my ankle and I thought I had a leg hair pulled by my sock. Realized later when a dead bee came out of my shoe it was a bee sting. The first sting I got swoll my hand and half my arm; so I guess I have built a tolerance.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> ... Adam, but do you enjoy wearing all that gear? ...


For me, the gear is part of beekeeping, and I've always worn it. So I don't feel the urge to not have it. And to me, it's not "all that gear". It's a single piece coverall/veil and a pair of rubber gloves. 

Protective gear allows me to focus more on what I'm doing. It is the same with playing hockey, or wearing ear/eye protection when I'm using power tools, or wearing a helmet on a motorcycle. There are plenty of people who don't wear gear doing those things either.

Daniel Y, your points are illustrative of the "grey area" that bothers me. 

Adam


----------



## gigis3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Zone 6a, 
Has to be during the winter....4 months....
Usually about 4 times a year....but once 5 times in a matter of about 60 seconds...neighbor's cow knocked over the hive in the middle of winter...thought for sure I lost the hive.
Saw the top box empty of bees, mind you I had on a full suit, removed it and replace the frames..prepared to get the second and thought I was in the clear..noticed the bottom knocked over box had lots of bees..got excited to right the box and as I was doing so I had to expose the bees to the cold....but got it correct and a few were flying around and got stung on my ankle, then my calf, then my knee...and on my thigh....smart bees..dumb me. I forgot to zip the bottom of the suit and they saw fresh meat....
But I think the funniest was when I was looking into the hive attending with a full bee suit on and got stung on the bottom lip....boy did I look funny because the bees were very upset and I could not take the suit of immediately, so I had to run away and of course that made the venom pump faster....
Smart bee realized as I was looking into the hive my lip was against the screen....
Took photo's of that one and sent it to my office mates for a good laugh


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't the process of desensitization done by an allergist shots made from low dosage venom?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> You were keeping bees for 1.5 years before you joined this fourm a little over 12 months ago?
> 
> :scratch:


And you are scratching you head why?


----------



## Scottsman (May 1, 2011)

Every time I go into a hive, from one to times. So it's at most ten days between stings. The worst for me are the ones that get up your sleeve and sting you in the soft tissue in the arm pit. I have a full suit and have worn it when they are really testy but I get stung through the suit some. Once on the cheek bone through the veil when my face was touching it. I can't see the age of the larvae or the egg with this stuff on and gloves are just too darn cumbersome.


----------



## blueskydixon (Jul 9, 2011)

Yesterday, enjoying a relaxing moment on the porch. Smiled as she flew around. I felt a wiggle on my foot (thought it was a fly), twitched and she pounced. She crawled into a hole of my croc. Ouch, just behind my toes. I rub my stings with honey, I think it helps. This morning it was still swollen and I could feel the fluid swish around as I walked barefoot. I had to put on sneakers, it was freaky. I think I'm at 9 so far this year: face, behind knee, each thigh, behind my thumb and fingers. Last year just 3, all fingertips. I've had queen issues this season and my girls are finally calming down. I mix: gloves (except I ran over my expensive left handed one with the mower), disposable gloves and barehanded. And since my son got popped over the eye, and his face swelled so badly, I definitely wear my veil.

And Adam, that is too funny! What are the odds?


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't wear a veil unless I run into a really ticked off hive, and I never wear gloves. Usually work bees in a tee shirt and jeans. I could never wear a suit, veil, and gloves because I would drown in sweat. As far as how long between stings, I would say evening till morning most any day during the active season. I get nailed on a regular basis every day, usually less than a half dozen times, but the other day I was getting a swarm out of a tree on a cloudy morning that felt like rain, and got hit around 30 times in 5 minutes, then I put on the suit, veil and gloves. I thought they always say swarms are gentle. I'm as stubborn as the day is long. John


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Isn't the process of desensitization done by an allergist shots made from low dosage venom?


I had my son at the allergist today and asked him about desensitization to bee stings on the off chance my son was allergic and he explained that the process is low dosage shots that increase in dosage over a specific time frame. He said he has a success rate of approximately 90% in both the children and adults he has treated with said process.


----------



## WildernessWill (May 19, 2012)

This thread is a jinx! I have been keeping bees for a whole 2 months (this makes me an internet expert now). I got stung for the first time tonight!!! Turns out helmet and veil dosen't work as well as a hooded suit. I was due and glad i got it over with.

I just thought i would of handled it in a manlier manner.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I don't wear a veil unless

The first time you open a hive you expected to be nice and get 100 stings in about 2 seconds, I believe you will rethink that philosophy. Sooner or later it will happen.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

i agree with mr. bush. A veil is a must. The rest is optional but you never know when they're PO'ed

also if your reactions to stings are decreasing (such is my case) then you are most likely not allergic


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

Acebird said:


> And you are scratching you head why?


Ace,
I think he might be noticing the seasonality of starting beekeeping in the late fall/ early winter


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

Michael, 
sounds like you are talking from experience. I'm sure the thread is up for reading your story on this! opcorn:



Michael Bush said:


> >I don't wear a veil unless
> 
> The first time you open a hive you expected to be nice and get 100 stings in about 2 seconds, I believe you will rethink that philosophy. Sooner or later it will happen.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

rwurster said:


> I had my son at the allergist today and asked him about desensitization to bee stings on the off chance my son was allergic and he explained that the process is low dosage shots that increase in dosage over a specific time frame. He said he has a success rate of approximately 90% in both the children and adults he has treated with said process.


So, I wonder what it would take to make someone allergic, to create an allergy in a person?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>sounds like you are talking from experience.

There are more stories than one... but a classic is when you have a really booming box of brood and bees in your hand and you trip and the box falls hard and breaks to pieces... they were gentle right up until then... but then there is just the ones you thought would be in a good mood but the nectar dried up and you didn't know and the neighboring hives have been trying to rob them... or some bees that were very nice right up until they swarmed and turned totally vicious and today when you popped the top they covered your veil so you can't even see and that canvas jacket you thought was so sting proof proves to only be an illusion when you're hot and sweaty and it's stuck to your skin... and you not only get 100 stings in 2 seconds but you get them THROUGH your bee jacket... and you are thankful you have a veil on...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

the doc said:


> i agree with mr. bush. A veil is a must. The rest is optional but you never know when they're PO'ed
> 
> also if your reactions to stings are decreasing (such is my case) then you are most likely not allergic


Gotta disagree w/ the doc. You should know when they are POed, and act accordingly. I almost always wear a veil of some sort. Veil and helmet or hooded half suit, whatever. But, there are times when wearing a veil is an incumberance and conditions are right for getting by w/out wearing one. Which doesn't mean one won't get stung on the head.

I had a yard of bees, last summer, which I had split to use some queens I had bought. My hives are all on 4way pallets. I set a pallet in front of each pallet already in the yd, 20 pallets. Then I equalized brood between each box of each 2 stroy hive, placing a deep on each space of each pallet, keeping them in line w/ each other. Then I left them alone for 5 days.

After 5 days I went back to go through each box to determine which ones had queens and which ones didn't. Having somewhat poor eyes, cataracts I guess, seeing eggs is really hard, so I found myself lifting my veil to see better. After a couple of hives I just left it off, hanging on my back. 

It was a nice sunny day and bees were working at gathering nectar. So, I was able to go thru all 40 pallets w/out wearing a veil and only taking a couple of stings to the head. I thought it was worth it.

Maybe I get stung so much that one more sting doesn't mean much to me. Whereas one sting might mean a whole lot to someone else. To each his/her own w/out judgement.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> So, I wonder what it would take to make someone allergic, to create an allergy in a person?


I am not a doctor but the doctor that treated me for my bad reaction told me this.
Your body recognizes venom as a foreign substance. Each body determines the danger of that substance for itself and responds accordingly. Usually a bee sting is recognized by the body as a local attack and responds with a localized response much like it woudl for a small burn or cut. it sends the needed resources to that location in order to fight infection and begin healing. Pain and swelling are part of that response. Pain is the bodies way of sending a message for help. In some cases the body registers the venom as a much more serious threat and the entire body responds in an all out attempt to survive. This is part of what is considered the shock. Your body has gone on way overload because it misinterprets the threat or over responds. The response alone then becomes the greatest threat to your life. In my case the venom was all through my body in an instant once it reached my sinuses. so the entire body response was necessary but no less potentially lethal.
I don't think you could intentionally cause an allergic reaction in a person as it has to do with how their body chooses to respond. Partially it is shock just as a body will go into shock from sever injury. The shock is both potentially lethal while an act of the body trying to save itself at the same time.

IN addition to this reaction the body may have. is the effect of venom on different organs of the body. although venom in the skin is most often just pain and some swelling. venom to the heart, brain nervous system lymph nodes etc is much different. reaction can be lethal. As in my case, take a sting to the sinuses and it is like having snorted it. it is passed to your entire body including organs in a few seconds. Suppose you took a sting to your nervous system that had a similar transportation. it could potentially interrupt all thought. your heart beat, your ability to move etc. and this could last for as long as the effects of the venom last.

So as understand it a reaction can be caused in two ways. one your body over reacts. or the invasion of the venom is so wide spread that your body must react. my reaction was of the second type. It was actually the effects of the venom reaching places it normally would not have. like my brain, my heart, and my nervous system.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Good response Daniel. Basically it is a failure of your immune system that can happen at any time. Just because you got stung before without a reaction doesn't mean you won't have a more sever reaction on the next sting. Usually it is not the case but allergies can come on over time.

Mark, judging from the number of stings you have had over the length of time you have been getting them you will not develop an allergy. Those like myself who have had few stings of any kind are at risk.

I will say this to you Mark: you have been getting multiple stings I assume in the same area of your body. If you should all of a sudden get a bunch of bees go up your pants and get repeated stings in your crotch area it could be a totally different reaction. You body is accustomed to getting them on your hands, arms and head but not all areas of your body.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Acebird said:


> And you are scratching you head why?



I thought you indicated in some of your earliest posts (14 months ago, when you first joined this forum), that you were a newby. I was just wondering where the extra 1.5 years came from.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> I will say this to you Mark: you have been getting multiple stings I assume in the same area of your body. If you should all of a sudden get a bunch of bees go up your pants and get repeated stings in your crotch area it could be a totally different reaction. You body is accustomed to getting them on your hands, arms and head but not all areas of your body.


Got stung on the inside of my crotch today, so don't assume anything. There are few places I haven't been stung, fortunately. Some of those places are hard to get stingers out of. Even harder to find a friend or relative that will check for you.  Yup, if you are using your imagination, I have been stung there too.

So I guess it would have to be on the soles of my feet. Every other place is relatively exposed, more or less.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, since we are talking stings, the girls would have none of my mowing today, took 5 or 6 before donning my ultrabreeze.


----------



## beefast (May 13, 2012)

two months so far...but i have nice bees...hahaha


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

> So, I wonder what it would take to make someone allergic, to create an allergy in a person?


Allergy has to do with the level of IgE antibodies to bee venom and the ratio of IgE to IgG antibodies (more IgG is good). IgG antibodies accumulate fairly predictably with increasing, ongoing exposure, which is why desensitization works and why folks who are stung daily or weekly are unlikely to develop allergies (because even if IgE levels spike, the high levels of IgG will compensate).

IgE antibodies accumulate unpredictably in different people. Some people will make a ton of them after one sting and become allergic. Some folks will tolerate stings for many years and suddenly IgE levels will spike. Some people will never accumulate IgE antibodies in a lifetime of stings. I don't believe there is a way to make any given person allergic. Different folks make antibodies to different venom proteins, and each person makes a slightly different-shaped antibody that binds to a different spot on the protein. This incredible adaptability allows the human immune system to respond to novel pathogens, but it also means that every person is different when it comes to allergies.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

Since I got an ultrabreeze suit last summer and wear it when opening hives, the only time I've been stung was when I was just sitting out by my garden and forgot a bee was hanging out with me. When I stood up, I realized she was on the bottom of my foot and her stinger went right in - ouch.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I hardly feel the stings, it's the itching a day later that drives me crazy. Stings on the hand are my most common, about once a week. I havn't been stung through my jeans until recently. 

My 2nd year beeWeaver hive got really hot and I went through it to see if the queen had been superceded. No she was there, HUGE and beautiful, but they were totally out of stores. I removed a few frames of bees and brood for nucs and fed the crud out of the remaining hive. Only took a few days for them to mellow out. But the several stings through my jeans on the inside of my thigh were fun. Trying to scratch there is not socally acceptable in a crowd, LOL...Went out the other night for my birthday and was just trying not to scratch.

It's the sticky stuff on everything I own, my drill, tools, doorknob, ketchen floor, LOL that I don't like too much.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> I was just wondering where the extra 1.5 years came from.


I think most people will agree, after 1.5 years with bees you are still a newbie.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Now THAT I agree with!


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

My last sting was July of 2010. That was probably the last of about 20 stings I took in the first 2 seasons. Up until that time, I was gloveless and all of the stings were to the hands, fingers, and wrists. Never hurt much, little swelling, itchy later on. Then I was weeding the herb patch (thyme, spearment, ect.) that I planted about 10 feet from the hives and whamo, took a good hit on the fleshy portion on the inside of my forearm. The next day a had one scrawny arm (as usual) and one arm that looked like Popeye after eating a can of spinach. Swelled up like a giant sausage. I couldnt get my arm through my shirt sleave on Monday morning. I work a desk job, dress-shirt and tie required. Let's just say it was a very _uncomfortable_ week. 

Anyway, I care not to get stung if I can avoid it. I use leather gloves, full suit, and plenty of smoke. I do not buy into the idea that extra gear makes you clumsy and is therefore is not good. I move slow and easy and the bees are much less disturbed than the first couple of years. 

I am also not willing to try de-sensitization on my own. I figure the reaction I last had was a bad local reaction as opposed to an alergic reaction anyway. Time will tell.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

So your moniker is not true....you DO care!!


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Up until this afternoon - 6 months or so. They may have a short memory - but which seems to last longer than 24 hours. I set up about 20 feet from the hives and never have a problem. I had gone out yesterday to check on what hives were ready to have honey pulled in prep for today - as I was starting my smoker today (a little later in the afternoon than recommended and perhaps a day or 2 earlier as well), one flew by and got me on the ear, with a few more doing a lot more buzzing around my head and butting than is usual.

There are probably a lot of keepers who go thru the whole honey extraction process in a breeze - as far a labor is concerned, it tops my list in difficulty - very angry bees and a lot of work. A good reason to keep prices high.

I think that join date and # of posts are a poor reflection of experience or longevity in the business.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ace, the qustion was:



> What's the longest stretch of time you've gone without being stung?
> (As a beekeeper - not counting before you were into bees)


. 



To which you answered: 



Acebird said:


> Two and a half years. One sting.


Didnt you start last year?

Thus: :scratch:


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

NasalSponge said:


> So your moniker is not true....you DO care!!


I wish I was a bad*** honey badger.

I also am not a cat with a pop tart for a body and a rainbow coming out of my rear end: ~=[,,_,,]:3


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Quote: Acebird: 
I will say this to you Mark: you have been getting multiple stings I assume in the same area of your body. If you should all of a sudden get a bunch of bees go up your pants and get repeated stings in your crotch area it could be a totally different reaction. You body is accustomed to getting them on your hands, arms and head but not all areas of your body.[/QUOTE]

Dude! I don't know what Mark looks like, but I just got a visual of that! Hee hee


----------



## zerbit (May 13, 2012)

I have a hive, but don't consider myself a beekeeper yet. My daughter's boyfriend is teaching me. I've been stung 4 time, all on purpose.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Here we go with the definitions again. Beekeeper: someone who keeps bees. Experience doesn't matter.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Good going guys, you put the jinx on me. Got nailed in the back of the head while mowing today. The only that got hurt was my pride when my wife had to srape the stinger because I couldn't reach it. Guess I am ok, because I pretty much forgot about it after i finished mowing.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Acebird said:


> Experience doesn't matter.


Apparently so. Especially when one claims 1.5 times more experience than they actually have.

EDIT: Make that 2.5 times!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lauri said:


> If you should all of a sudden get a bunch of bees go up your pants and get repeated stings in your crotch area it could be a totally different reaction.


Dude! I don't know what Mark looks like, but I just got a visual of that! Hee hee[/QUOTE]

Lauri, it didn't really swell that much, but boy did it hurt for quite a while. And was the hardest stinger to get out. Fortunately I was alone.


----------



## jpelley (Jun 9, 2012)

Started this may, stung myself with one, couldn't remember how it felt. Then middle of June getting a swarm after sundown, bad idea, got it seven times. Then a week ago, just having bad judgment, 3 times.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

seventhirty pm


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

About 4 months. From November through February.


----------



## HiveAtYourHome (Aug 16, 2011)

Not very long, and I would purposely get stung if too long a time passed.

My understanding is that prolonged / repeated contact with venom on cloths (dermal/inhalation) increases allergy, while like all other things (dust mites, pollen) that ingestion or subcutaneous exposure builds immunity. As stings are subcutaneous I've always assumed getting stung is GREAT towards building immunity to reaction. The pain is the same (I've always found a sting even on the face to only be minor, the quickened heart rate and slight mind altering affects of sting interesting as I observe the adrenaline surge, but short lived and not a big deal.)
So I have hives in many locations, most are minimally opened, some I go through. Smoke 95% time, veil maybe 70%, tee shirt and shorts if above 60 deg 99% of time. (don't use my bee suit as don't want the dermal exposure or it to stink of old stings and anger bees.)

Stung 1 in ~10-15 times I go in a hive. When I get stung though it might lead to a couple additional at that hive or not.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

Kept bees for three years before my first honey bee sting... I used a full suit and gloves and duck taped my pant legs each time i did a inspection at that time. My first sting was after half way dropping a frame loaded with bees and had fifty sting my gloves before i could get the frame back in and get away from the hive one girl got a thin spot in the glove and it got me in the back of the hand. I had just bought a farm in those days and cleaned out barns and pump houses and had been stung so many times by wasps I swore I wouldnt get it from my bees. Just started back with two hives this year after four years away from bees and just use a viel all the time and gloves most and haven't been stung, yet.

Daniel
Maryville, Tn


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

danmcm said:


> Kept bees for three years before my first honey bee sting... I used a full suit and gloves and duck taped my pant legs each time i did a inspection at that time. My first sting was after half way dropping a frame loaded with bees and had fifty sting my gloves before i could get the frame back in and get away from the hive one girl got a thin spot in the glove and it got me in the back of the hand. I had just bought a farm in those days and cleaned out barns and pump houses and had been stung so many times by wasps I swore I wouldnt get it from my bees. Just started back with two hives this year after four years away from bees and just use a viel all the time and gloves most and haven't been stung, yet.
> 
> Daniel
> Maryville, Tn


Should have kept my mouth shut went to water herb garden ten feet from two hives bee landed on hose didn't see it pulled hose and got stung... Starting count over stung zero days ago.
Daniel
Maryville, Tn


----------



## Lancejones (May 24, 2012)

Deleted by poster


----------



## cdb 1212 (Jun 14, 2012)

this thread is jinxed read it on saturday night, went to look at super progress on sunday got hit 5 times 4 on the hands and one got under my veil and got me above left eye. before this it was 2 1/2 months.


----------



## kidsanddogs (Apr 20, 2012)

Got stung a few times last year--my fault combined with some not-nice bees. No real reaction other than a tiny lump and a day of itching. First two stings this year--again my fault and these are super gentle girls--blew up miserably. Hot for two days, painful swelling. My doctor says our immune system goes through changes every seven years or so. I carry an Epipen now in case the next one is the "biggie."


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Basically it is a failure of your immune system that can happen at any time.


 Not true! It is actually good respond of immune system, because it is designed to respond on any foreign substance injected in your body. The problem is that sometime, immune system overreact and we have anaphylactic shock. Allergy is also a part of normal immune response, sort of other side of the anaphylactic shock (chronic vs acute). The problem here is that our immune systems are compromised by our unhealthy lifestyle and over or under reacts. In beekeeping, we normally have deal with over reaction. Cancer, AIDS are examples when immune system fails - under reaction. Bees also have an immune system and most of our current bees-problems may be attributed to bees stress and thus - weak immune system. Better conditions to the bees - stronger immune system, less diseases etc. Sergey


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

two months.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

cerezha said:


> The problem is that sometime, immune system overreact and we have anaphylactic shock.


If a system is suppose to protect you and you end up dead I would say that is a failure.



> Just wait till you get one on the nipple!


I am not in to nipple piercings. I think that is a younger thing.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

One day.


----------



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

four months, give or take = from the day they're wintered down in late April to the day they're opened up in early September. 

Of course mostly they're more scratches than stings - the gloves and suit block them. 

A real sting when I wasn't working the hives? Maybe three years... one of the girls was sitting on the backrest of the drivers seat in the car, and I leaned back against her. Didn't do her much good, but did wonders for the sciatic problem I had at the time!


----------



## kidsanddogs (Apr 20, 2012)

[QUOTEThe problem here is that our immune systems are compromised by our unhealthy lifestyle and over or under reacts.][/QUOTE] CERZEHA

If you knew my lifestyle, CERZEHA, I don't think you would apply this theory to me. I'm not sure I'm with you on your cancer analogy either. How does that explain cancer in newborns? Young children? cats?


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww, heck. It wasn't _honey_ bees, but a ground-nest of wasps hit me more than twenty times last weekend in the space of ten seconds.

 Ouch. 

But you just have to plan for the fact that these are _stinging_ insects, and that therefore it does not really "mean anything" yea-or-nay if one of them hits you ... as from time to time they will. You ought to move slowly and methodically ("like a dance") and be attentive to where you put your clumsy fingers. But you also can't let bee stings, or the fear of them (okay, it _hurts!)_, dictate what you do or don't do with regard to your hives. It doesn't pay to keep score. It doesn't mean you did or didn't do anything wrong, when bees do what they naturally do in a situation that obviously does call for "hive defense."

When a bee hits me, I first spray the spot with peppermint water, then get the stinger out with a flick of my finger or a sweep with a dull(!) jackknife blade. After putting-down whatever I had been holding. The peppermint water seems to effectively disrupt the pheromones that otherwise lead to repeated stings in the same spot.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

> If you knew my lifestyle, CERZEHA, I don't think you would apply this theory to me. I'm not sure I'm with you on your cancer analogy either. How does that explain cancer in newborns? Young children? cats?


Because in a fetus you have a working thymus gland which kills any immune cell that turns on when in mommy. This is to stop any immune cell from turning on to attack self (ie liver cells) once you are born this quickly changes but it takes six to nine months of a newborn to have a active immune system. Thus, as new borns we drink mothers milk which has IGgs and imparts passive immunity anything mom has been exposed to and mounts a immune respose to baby has some protection against. 

The classic examples to over reaction by the immune system are leprosy where the actual bacterial does little damage but the body walls of body parts to try to protect itself and kills those areas or poison ivy the oil does little damage but the body over reacts in most people and causes some bad reactions and in some life threatening.

Under reacting is the person who always has visible infections our bodies should be able to fight off most bacteria and viruses while we are unaware of the infection having a poor immune system allows everything to get a foot hold. AIDS kills the immune system and thus it under performs but not a great example of a under performing immune system nearly all would fall if exposed (few individuals have been found to resist AIDS)

Thats chapter 1 immuniology 101


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I can't say what the longest is, maybe the middle of winter/


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a 44 year old newbie beekeeper. I got my first nuc this past April. I have not been stung (although I know I will be, at some point). In fact, I have never been stung in all my 44 years. By anything. I'm afraid that when it does finally happen, I am going to pass out. I have an intense fear of pain, but especially needles. I have to sit down and look the other way, whenever a doctor's visit results in shots or drawn blood. 

So, I went and decided my next hobby would be beekeeping! LOL!

Of course, I suit up like I'm going into chemical warfare.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

cerezha said:


> The problem here is that our immune systems are compromised by our unhealthy lifestyle and over or under reacts. In beekeeping, we normally have deal with over reaction. Cancer, AIDS are examples when immune system fails - under reaction. Bees also have an immune system and most of our current bees-problems may be attributed to bees stress and thus - weak immune system. Better conditions to the bees - stronger immune system, less diseases etc. Sergey


Am I reading this incorrectly, or did you just say cancer and AIDS are the result of un-healthy life styles?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Nabber86 said:


> Am I reading this incorrectly, or did you just say cancer and AIDS are the result of un-healthy life styles?


I'm not seeing that. Not that he's technically correct in what he does say. AIDS isn't when the immune system fails, it's when it becomes compromised by a virus. And cancer is a different thing entirely.

Re: OP, Winter, generally, though I do regularly peak into hives and get stung once in a while then too. I don't wear gloves.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Technically Cerezha is correct. HIV causes AIDS, which is any number of symptoms that can be brought on by a failed immune system. Being infected with HIV (the virus) and having full blown AIDS (Auto-Immune-Deficiency-Syndrome) are generally regarded as two different things as some people with HIV may never reach the point of having AIDS. Cancers can be caused by more than just unhealthy life styles though. Genetics plays a key role in some forms but the environment plays key roles as well.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

OK,,, Ya'll are making me wonder if reading this IS a jinx. I'm going out to check my hives tomorrow. I havent been stung in 3 weeks, if I do I'll just blame it on this thread.


----------



## AJ Boss (May 30, 2012)

1 mth no sting yet.. 
almost took one home to sting me need to know how bad it is.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

About an hour ago. Dang yellow jacket. Didn't see the nest until I got stung and went looking for it. Their done stinging now.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Acebird said:


> If a system is suppose to protect you and you end up dead I would say that is a failure.


 Well, I think, it is more a terminology issue. If you are healthy, system will not kill you. It is not designed to kill. It designed to provide immediate respond to immediate danger, first layer of protection. Interestingly, many ill conditions may be attributed to immune system respond including asthma, arthritis, many other. BUT system did not often fails as a whole.Gradual desensibilization (spell?) mentioned above is very good approach. Sergey


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

3 Months during the winter but then I kinda like getting stung a little. I work them without smoke barehanded until I get stung then put on nitrile gloves. Working them barehanded is making me a better beekeeper. I don't smash near as many as I used too. Seems like I'm getting less reactive to stings as well. Problem is now, I don't have anything to show for it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

cerezha said:


> If you are healthy, system will not kill you. It is not designed to kill. It designed to provide immediate respond to immediate danger, first layer of protection.


But can't fit and healthy people, with perfect diet and excersize, suddenly drop dead from anaphylaxis shock? Are these people unhealthy (i.e. sick)?


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

I was on a role of three months until New Years Day. Right on the tip of the nose. I was somewhat nosey. First of 2012, got that over with.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> But can't fit and healthy people, with perfect diet and excersize, suddenly drop dead from anaphylaxis shock? Are these people unhealthy (i.e. sick)?


Well, I am not a medical doctor, but I have to admit that I have one Ph.D. in Immunology. I would think, that person who "suddenly drop dead from anaphylaxis shock" is unhealthy for obvious reason - normal people do not die from "anaphylaxis" shock. I used "unhealthy" just for sake of simplicity. What is unhealthy? Smoking mother for her baby. Dad-alcoholic/addicted/drugs etc. Having sex without protection (used to be often cause HIV infection following AIDS, not anymore). Consuming sterilized food (no exposure to the antigen - allergy). Cancer is very tricky - it "camouflages" so T-cells do not recognize it as a foreign. Mutations are primary reason for many cancers, but it is immune system, who missed those mutations. Mutation often caused by unhealthy environment: air pollution, cars exhaust, black carbon, formaldehyde in your house if it is older than 20 years, contaminated water etc... stressful life... Many-many things are dangerous in our life. At the University after pathology lab (observing blackened smoker lungs with cancer) we were joking: who did not smoke and did not drink - will be healthy at the death! Also - Life is most dangerous thing, because caused the death (if not living, will not die)... So, be healthy and do not compromise your immune system. sergey

P.S. By the way, only 50% of HIV infected developed AIDS - even here immune system is fighting! The rest 50% feeling "healthy" sometime continue spreading infection... sad.


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

One day. Two stings, one on each ankle, right through relatively thick socks. I just wear a thin shirt and they don't seem to sting me through the shirt, unless I happen to accidentally trap one with my body somehow. Third sting this year, the other when I grabbed a hive body to lift it thinking the handle area was clear of bees. It was except for one. Stings don't bother me much, though I haven't been stung on the face much. The last time was going out last fall (without veil--just a quick peek, you know, to see if they needed more sugar syrup) and bingo, shot straight out from under the lid and nailed me just below the ear. I'll try not to break my veil wearing rule again, at least until next time.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Changing subject - just got sting today - some crazy girl, I just stopped at the hive to say bye-bye (did it million times before)... I think, the heat... I got total, may be 10 stings over my short bee-enthusiast history. I normally have very low sense of pain, but hate stings! Not much reaction, but I hate it! Sergey


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

4 months here, took my first one Friday, in the temple, my fault too for standing in front of the hive.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I use Mann Lakes gloves, and I believe they are made from deer skin. When I inspect my bees, usually twice a month, I usually get stung on the back of one of my hands. My bees can penetrate the thin leather gloves. The stings don't hurt much, and I have very little swelling, so I just assume it is part of the business.


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

I got stung my first day with bees...once in the ankle. Then I made it about 3 weeks before getting stung again. Now that I'm doing swarms and cut outs I seem to take 1-8 stings each job. They can sting through my new cotton suit whereas they couldn't through tyvek. 

So...about 3 weeks so far =P


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

cerezha said:


> Well, I am not a medical doctor, but I have to admit that I have one Ph.D. in Immunology. I would think, that person who "suddenly drop dead from anaphylaxis shock" is unhealthy for obvious reason - normal people do not die from "anaphylaxis" shock..


I guess I am confusing people that are generally recognized as un_healthy_ (cancer, smoking, drug abuse, + all the other issues that you posted), with people who are un_lucky_ because they happened to drop dead from a bee sting, but otherwise were not sick and lived healthy life styles.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> I guess I am confusing people that are generally recognized as un_healthy_ (cancer, smoking, drug abuse, + all the other issues that you posted), with people who are un_lucky_ because they happened to drop dead from a bee sting, but otherwise were not sick and lived healthy life styles.


 Nabber
I apologize for miscommunication. I think, it is my ESL - what I meant is that anaphylactic reaction itself is not normal for immune system, it is overreaction. So, person, who unlucky to have this reaction, already had a pre-condition, compromised immune system, sensitization to the antigen (bee venom in our case). S/he just was not aware of it... or ignored the signals! It is very rare that anaphylactic reaction is happened out of blue. Even if it does - it just meant that victim possibly neglect his/her health (sad) and did not ask for medical advise when indicative symptoms occurred. This what I meant under "unhealthy" in the context of anaphylactic reaction... Most common cause of anaphylactic reaction is food (nuts/chocolate - very common these days) in young age and (over?) medication in older people. The possibility to get anaphylactic reaction from penicillin is much higher than from the bee. There is a nice citation from http://www.buzzaboutbees.net/bee-sting-facts.html
In 2000 "there were only 54 deaths attributable to bee stings – from a population of 281 million (Census data). I know it was horrible for those who have died, but let’s put that in perspective:
-in the same year, there were 15,517 murders in the USA (FBI crime figures);
- more than 20,000 people in the USA die from flu every year (U.S. Centers for Disease Control);
- Even lightening kills more people than bee stings! On average, 90 people are killed every year in the U.S. by lightning. [NOAA Technical Memorandum NWS SR-193)..." end citation.

Keep in mind that 54 deaths attributed to bees stings, are not necessary result of anaphylactic reaction, it might be just poisoning if more than 30 stings happened. 

I hope, I am clearer with my explanations now. Please, feel free to ask more questions if you do not understand. Also, Wikipedia is a good source of information. sergey


----------



## Talking With Bees (Jul 7, 2012)

it's been a few weeks now, sinceI got stung about 14 times in my ankle.  But in answer to your question "2 weeks".


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

About 48 years, before I started keeping bees....

About 4 months through winter after

About 2 weeks during the spring/summer/fall beekeeping season


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

cerezha, 

Thanks for providing good information. Can you provide additional clarification regarding an immunology issue that frequently pops up on BeeSource? 

Theory 1: If you get stung enough times (in an uncontrolled fashion), you will build up your “resistance” to bee stings and loose you allergy/reaction to bee stings. If this is true, could somebody predisposed to a peanut allergy, but suffering from only mild reactions, build up their “resistance” by eating a tiny amount of peanut butter at frequent intervals? 

Theory 2: If you continually get stung (exposed to an allergen), your reaction to the allergen can become worse with time. I have read from several sources that once you are exposed to an allergen and have a reaction, subsequent exposure can worsen the reaction, possibly leading to anaphylaxis.

The 2 theories seem to conflict with one another. 

Also, how does a controlled regimen of shots (immunotherapy) play into each of the theories above? 

TIA


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I inspected my hives this morning, and once again, I got a sting on the hand. For some reason, this sting has swelled a bit. Anyway, I made a note of the sting in my bee report, so I will be able to see how long between stings. To me, stings are a part of the operation. If they keep on swelling more and more, I will go to thicker gloves. Till then, it's an "oh well."


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Nabber
I commented inside your text: 

Theory 1: If you get stung enough times (in an uncontrolled fashion), you will build up your “resistance” to bee stings and loose you allergy/reaction to bee stings. If this is true, could somebody predisposed to a peanut allergy, but suffering from only mild reactions, build up their “resistance” by eating a tiny amount of peanut butter at frequent intervals? 

Theory 2: If you continually get stung (exposed to an allergen), your reaction to the allergen can become worse with time. I have read from several sources that once you are exposed to an allergen and have a reaction, subsequent exposure can worsen the reaction, possibly leading to anaphylaxis.

*==> both theories have a place. If you already have "predisposition" especially in young age, random exposure to "allergen" (more proper - antigen) should increase an immune reaction (theory #2). BUT, if in young age you were systematically exposed to small amount of peanuts (without "predisposition", before it) - it is more likely that your body will develop a "tolerance" to peanuts and peanuts only(theory #1) . In such case, it the future, it is unlikely that you may have severe reaction to peanuts IF your immune system was not compromised by other factors... When babies grow in natural (healthy) conditions, they are exposed gradually to different potential "allergens"/antigenes during the development. This exposure is gradual and normally happened via mother's milk. As long as mother do not have allergy, baby will develop tolerance to most "allergens" presented in the milk... this is a biological way to handle "allergy"... this is why it is absolutely critical to breast-feed baby at least for 3-4 month! It will take care of the most potential allergies and other problems in the future. If mother herself unhealthy and breast-feed, it will affect baby very seriously! Baby may become an alcoholic at the age 1 month! Such gradual exposure to antigen is used to de-sensibilizise (spell?) adults (and older kids) in case they already have sensibility (allergy). The key-word here is gradual! On top of this, when stressed or/and compromised, immune system stop playing by the rules,it over- or under-reacts... this is entirely different story because absolutely unpredictable... thus, sometime sudden reaction in "absolutely healthy" individual... our western civilization produces enormous amount of allergens; they stressed out the immune system and eventually compromised it. Thus, we have cancer, asthma and other diseases, people did not have (OK, had much less) 100 years ago... it is very simplistic explanation, hopefully it could help. * Sergey


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> Also, how does a controlled regimen of shots (immunotherapy) play into each of the theories above?


 Ah, great question! OK, since it is not known to which antigen your body would be exposed during the life,immune system works in reverse - it does recognize "you", "your stuff" - the rest is foreign, enemy and needs to be eliminated! This learning process (to distinguish between you and "other") is absolutely critical! It happened prior birth and during a few months after the birth. As a result, immune system has "antibody" against literally every potential antigen (who is not yours, enemy). Antibody could eliminate some antigens and serves as a marker for others. It is a beginning of the most "immune reactions". These "antibodies" produced by special cells, called "B-cell". Once one developed allergic reaction, the number of specific to the allergen antibodies increased every time one exposed to the allergen, it boost specific antibody production, number of specific B-cells increased. It has a threshold (depends from your immune system status)- once threshold over ->immune reaction. Antibody is one shoot - it reacts once. If one systematically exposed to antigen at sub-threshold level (no reaction),it actually may cause the depletion of antibodies and B-cells producing those antibodies - this is called "de-sencibilization" or tolerance. It is very individual. The trick is do not go over the threshold. The problem here is that usually, small number of specific B-cells still present. Thus, immune reaction may return back... Since,immune system already trained against the antigen (it has a memory), the "second-hand" reaction probably would be more severe than first 0ne... all these horrible stories about anaphylactic shock - they are usually "second-hand" reactions... person had no reaction for years and lost vigilance... I love immunology! sergey


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

cerezha said:


> this is why it is absolutely critical to breast-feed baby at least for 3-4 month! [/B] Sergey


Will the infant still get immunity from donor breast milk?


----------



## thestainedglasschick (Apr 10, 2011)

I got stung just yesterday through my goat skin gloves. I almost always get stung on my fingertips when I get into a hive. The gloves are just so bulky when lifting and setting down frames. I wish I could find some gloves that were completely sting proof and thin.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I would like to thank Sergy for the best post regarding immunology / bee sting that I have ever seen on BeeSource.

:applause:


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

maybe a month in winter(nov). I work wearing only a veil and usually get from 2 or 3 to 20 plus a day. 8 to 12 hour days.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Will the infant still get immunity from donor breast milk?


Difficult to tell. Infant definitely will have so called "passive immunity" - donor's antibodies, which provides protection when immune system was not established yet. As for allergy and antigen-presentation - donor's antibodies would work as a foreign (enemy) substance and potentially could cause a problem. But, it is difficult to tell since immunological status of the donor usually unknown (allergy etc). As far as I know, there is no substitute to mother's milk. Sergey


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> I would like to thank Sergy for the best post regarding immunology / bee sting that I have ever seen on BeeSource.


 It was pleasure. Pleasure to have thoughtful discussion. Many thanks for your attention! Sergey


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

got about 30 yesterday where the elastic from the gloves meet the jacket. They like the nice tight material in that area. Need to start wearing long sleeve shirts under the jacket..... just so dang hot out!


----------

